# Business must be Booming



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Did you contact the right company? Rafting is the act of going down the river. A raft manufacturing company might be a better bet. They actually depend on selling the stuff to make a living. 

But I digress. Who is this lamo rafting company? I might want to take a tour.


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes it was a raft "selling" company and I'm not going to name them. Just surprised.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

maybe you could take your guns and flag down there and strong arm them to your will


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Machias said:


> Yes it was a raft "selling" company and I'm not going to name them. Just surprised.


then why the fuck post here?


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

streetdoctor said:


> then why the fuck post here? Turd


Agreed


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Roger that.

How about instead of being some world class pricks you guys could recommend a company you have good service with.


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

cayo 2 said:


> maybe you could take your guns and flag down there and strong arm them to your will


Ok......not really sure what that's all about, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Machias said:


> Roger that.
> 
> How about instead of being some world class pricks you guys could recommend a company you have good service with.


But what if a prick recommended the unmentionable, ass


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Saturn. Really good customer service. Call them.


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Then I would have thanked them for their advice and left it at that. No need to be a jerk about it. Maybe that's not the norm here though.


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Randaddy said:


> Saturn. Really good customer service. Call them.


Thanks!!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Machias said:


> Thanks!!


Jeez man, not quite picking up on the sarcasm huh?....

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/input-about-saturn-rafts-51459.html


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Machias said:


> Then I would have thanked them for their advice and left it at that. No need to be a jerk about it. Maybe that's not the norm here though.


The norm is asking something like, has anybody dealt with ___________? I tried to purchase something and not getting much help. Bet you'd have informative posts and not pure sarcasm.

I don't like u go with Saturn


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, I apologize for just not "just" asking who is good to go with. I thought it would be bad tatse to trash a company, that's why I didn't mention which company it was. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

lmyers said:


> Jeez man, not quite picking up on the sarcasm huh?....
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/input-about-saturn-rafts-51459.html


I guess not. Most sites I hang out with just give you information, not so much of the other stuff.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Go back and read your first post again. It doesn't ask a single question. Just complains without providing specifics. Sorry you are having customer service issues with an unnamed company. If you want information about different raft manufacturers I suggest you start with the search tab.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Don't e-mail them. They probably just assume you are wasting their time. CALL them and tell them you are going to order a new cataraft today, and are deciding between their company, and brand X, and you would like to know how much it would cost and when it would be ready so you can make your decision. Bet you'll get great service and your boat would be on its way! 

Also, if there is a local dealer in your area, just stop by and support the local guys! Guaranteed to get their attention if you are in the shop.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Go back and read your first post again. It doesn't ask a single question. Just complains without providing specifics. Sorry you are having customer service issues with an unnamed company. If you want information about different raft manufacturers I suggest you start with the search tab.


Amen!


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

jennifer said:


> They probably just assume you are wasting their time. .


kind of like he is here?


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Alrightly, sorry for bothering you fine folks.


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

WTF is the deal with this Forum? Are the majority of rafters total pricks? The majority of posts have at least one d bag spouting off, this one has about 3. Go float your boats and chill the F out.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Get on the phone with Down River Equipment, order your package, and wait for it to ship. They are pretty busy right now too but they'll take care of you.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

This forum was started as a KAYAK forum by a couple of hardcore boaters in COLORADO. It was a shit talking, tirade ridden, fun place for a long time. It was full of inuendo and trash talk. Now it is populated by the guy that just got a Saturn or RMR and wants to know if his $400 cooler will have ice on day 4 of a trip and also wants info on a class II stretch of river that he / she could do research on via guide book. The best thing about this forum is that you can speak openly, about yourself, a company or a fellow member. If you get called a douch, you probably are acting like one. I've gotten into it with a few members and we hashed out our differences. I also appreciate the direct nature of most members. If you not going to call out "X" Company, then why even bother to post. Nobody is going to learn a damn thing.


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

It may have been started with that intent, but it has obviously morphed into a place that newbies come to get advice.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

chiapet74 said:


> WTF is the deal with this Forum? Are the majority of rafters total pricks? The majority of posts have at least one d bag spouting off, this one has about 3. Go float your boats and chill the F out.


just for you,chiapet....


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Machias said:


> Alrightly, sorry for bothering you fine folks.


I resent your implication that there are fine folks in this forum. We are rafters and kayakers ( well I used to do a lot) who by very nature seek the lowest possible point and path of least resistance ( go with the flow). 
But good luck in your search. 



chiapet74 said:


> WTF is the deal with this Forum? Are the majority of rafters total pricks? The majority of posts have at least one d bag spouting off, this one has about 3. Go float your boats and chill the F out.


 Do you make number 4?



brendodendo said:


> This forum was started as a KAYAK forum by a couple of hardcore boaters in COLORADO. It was a shit talking, tirade ridden, fun place for a long time. It was full of inuendo and trash talk. Now it is populated by the guy that just got a Saturn or RMR and wants to know if his $400 cooler will have ice on day 4 of a trip and also wants info on a class II stretch of river that he / she could do research on via guide book. The best thing about this forum is that you can speak openly, about yourself, a company or a fellow member. If you get called a douch, you probably are acting like one. I've gotten into it with a few members and we hashed out our differences. I also appreciate the direct nature of most members. If you not going to call out "X" Company, then why even bother to post. Nobody is going to learn a damn thing.


Amen brother. 



upshitscreek said:


> just for you,chiapet....



And upshit for the win.


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Go book something

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Who edited out the "turd" in my original post? lame!


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

coo,l you guys dig pictures of cocks, enjoy.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

chiapet74 said:


> It may have been started with that intent, but it has obviously morphed into a place that newbies come to get advice.


 Who the hell are you? A troll from the past? You show a join date in 2014 and 14 posts. And your spiting crap out your ass like you've been a member since the creation of the buzz. Get real bro and step away the smoke and maybe you can remember your login and password?? .. :mrgreen:


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

There seem to be a lot of people on this forum who need to get laid.

I thought TGR was full of dickbags, but I think this place has it beat now.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

cupido76 said:


> I thought TGR was full of dickbags, but I think this place has it beat now.


yikes!


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Who the hell are you? A troll from the past? You show a join date in 2014 and 14 posts. And your spiting crap out your ass like you've been a member since the creation of the buzz. Get real bro and step away the smoke and maybe you can remember your login and password?? .. :mrgreen:


Who the hell are you? Sorry to get you so upset, maybe you need to smoke instead of trolling a rafting forum.


----------

